#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Σχέδιο πυροπροστασίας για κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος

## dgkoni

καλησπέρα,
έχω μια περίπτωση άδειας κ.υ.ε. [προ του 85, 40τμ] και από την πυροσβεστική μου είπαν πως χρειάζονται την κάτοψη με σημειωμένα τα μέτρα πυροπροστασίας [νομίζω 2 πυροσβεστήρες, 1 π.φωλιά και μια φωτεινή σήμανση εξόδου]. έιμαι νέα μηχανικός [αρχιτέκτονας] και δεν έχω συντάξει τέτοιο σχέδιο στο παρελθόν υπάρχει κάποιο υπόδειγμα σχεδίου με μετρα πυροπροστασίας που μπορώ να έχω σαν παράδειγμα? ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Πρότυπη μελέτη κτιρίου κατοικιώνΠρότυπη μελέτη κτιρίου γραφείων και καταστημάτων
Αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι τα σύμβολα για πυροσβεστήρες, φωτεινές επιγραφές κ.λπ.. Αυτά θα τα δεις στην πρώτη από τις παραπάνω μελέτες.

----------


## dgkoni

ακριβώς, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## christina_ts

Καλησπέρα,

έχω αναλάβει την μελέτη πυρασφάλειας ενός οβελιστηρίου. Βάσει των τετραγωνικών του, τα άτομα είναι λιγότερα των 50. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο Κανονισμός (Π.Δ. 71/88) λέει ότι δεν ισχύει το άρθρο 10 αυτού, το οποίο αναφέρεται σε Χώρους Συνάθροισης Κοινού. Τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση? Γνωρίζει κανείς?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Θα το έλεγχα με το άρθρο 9 του Π.Δ.71/1988.
Εξάλλου, στο άρθρο 9, §2.1.1 και στον πίνακα Ε.1 βλέπουμε ότι περιλαμβάνονται μέρη του καταστήματος που λειτουργούν ως κυλικεία και ως εστιατόρια (σειρά γ).

Για να λες ότι ο πληθυσμός είναι κάτω των 50 ατόμων σημαίνει ότι το οβελιστήριο έχει εμβαδό κάτω από 25τ.μ., είναι δηλαδή πολύ μικρό.

----------


## christina_ts

Ευχαριστώ! 
Είναι μεγαλύτερος! Το ωφέλιμο εμβαδόν είναι περί των 35 τ.μ. , ο χώρος δηλαδή που μένει για τα τραπεζοκαθίσματα. Έτσι δεν υπολογίζεται ο πληθυσμός??

----------


## spapako

Ναι, έτσι υπολογίζεται.

Από 3/81:

 2.- Για τον υπολογισμό των παραπάνω εμβαδών (δηλ. για υπολογισμό πληθυσμού) λαμβάνονται υπόψη μόνο οι επιφάνειες δαπέδων των κυρίων χώρων που προορίζονται για την εκάστοτε δραστηριότητα περιλαμβανομένων και των διαδρόμων κυκλοφορίας που βρίσκονται μέσα σΆ αυτούς.

----------

